# Roasted bell pepper risotto with crispy chorizo cubes



## LateStart (Feb 9, 2009)

This is the most delicious risotto I have ever tasted. The roasted bell pepper strips blend right into the risotto rice. If you keep the union nice and soft too it feels all smooth and creamy in the mouth... The chorizo cubes in this recipe are roasted till crispy. What an excellent mouth feeling this gives... I was hooked right away!

Ingredients:
3 bell peppers (red, orange and yellow)
2-3 tbsp butter
1 large shallot, finely chopped
dried pepper flakes or freshly chopped chile to taste
200g risotto rice (e.g. Carnaroli)
2 tbsp tomato puree
1l vegetable or chicken stock
50g Chorizo, cut into small cubes
2-3 tbsp olive oil
fresh thyme leaves
a handful Parmesan, freshly grated
sea salt, if necessary
optional: top off with a generous dollop of either Crème fraîche, sour cream or marcarpone and some freshly ground black pepper


1). Roast 3 bell peppers, peel their skin off and slice in thin strips
2). Roast the chorizo cubes slowly in a heavy pan with olive oil till crispy
3). Sauté the shallot until translucent with some fresh chile in olive oil or butter
4). Add the rice and stir to coat in oil
5). Add tomato puree
6). Add warm broth and stir for 15 minutes until almost done
7). Add bell pepper strips + some thyme leaves and cook until the bell pepper strips are almost "dissolved" and the risotto is done
8). Add the hot oil from the chorizo pan + some parmesan cheese and mix it in (_not_ yet the chorizo itself)
9). Top off with the roasted chorizo cubes

I hope you enjoy a few moments in heaven! Anyone knows this recipe? What do you think of it? I got the recipe from Deliciousdays.com

LateStart


----------

